# Knicks vs Suns: Dec 9, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (6-12) vs Suns (12-5)*
*Dec 9, 2005 10:00PM*
*(TV: MSG, ESPN)*
*America West Arena*
*Phoenix, AZ*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks





































Suns




































*​*

Knicks:



Not a week goes by without Larry Brown talking about narrowing a crowded rotation. He uses 12 players on a regular basis. He juggles the lineup without rhyme or reason. And the Knicks are so far waiting patiently for their roles to be framed. "I think it will come in due time," said Eddy Curry, who missed five games with an injury. "Right now, we're still trying to find a winning combination out there on the court.

Click to expand...

Suns:



Friday's meeting with the Knicks was supposed to include Quentin Richardson's first visit to Arizona since the 3-point bomber was shipped to New York last June. But Richardson has returned home to Chicago after a terrible family tragedy -- his brother was shot and killed during a robbery -- and he won't rejoin the team until next week at the earliest. Instead, the story will be Kurt Thomas' first game against his old team.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71095​*


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

we can a least try to win.....give the ball top crawford, and nate, and marbury, and they'll get into the mood....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> *vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaw is starting... just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Id think SL works like this

PG- Nash
SG- Bell
SF- Marion
PF- Diaw
C- Kurt


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

21-20 Knicks after Nash's 3 pointer...less than 2 minutes left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn Frye two consecutive turnovers relax buddy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph was on fire this quarter. 6-8 from the field 14 points.

29-22 Knicks end of the first.

Let's keep it up guys!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

3 fouls on KT already..woo hoo good news. 

44-36 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the nasty block on Matrix. Eddie House with the 3. Suns are making a run. Curry is charged with an offensive foul.

41-44 Knicks less than a minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

House hits another long range jumper. Steph is called for an offensive foul. Nash with the 3 to take the lead. End of the half the Suns make an 18-4 run.

46-44 Suns


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Hardaway</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>18-38
(.474)</TD><TD>7-8
(.875)</TD><TD>1-4
(.250)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>44</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 3</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Phoenix Suns*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Diaw, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marion, F</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Thomas, C</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Bell, G</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Nash, G</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E House</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Jones</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Barbosa</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>20-47
(.426)</TD><TD>0-0
(-)</TD><TD>6-18
(.333)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>46</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Jack Nies, Derek Richardson, Ed Malloy
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd qtr. All tied up at 64 a piece. Come on Knicks let's pull off an upset and get secure a win.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well we lose thanks to Frye. My favorite player on the team lost the game for us tonight. He didnt have it and just kept on shooting brick after brick after brick after brick and wouldnt stop! Not to mention the 12 travels he had.(I think he was like 4-19 or 4-20 with a hand full of travels)

Also....refs give us a few calls once in a while. I know we have no respect around the league but that was ridiculous.

Well another one for the L column. Time to tank and hope for first pick next year (lol)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah blame it on the refs, afterall the Suns shot exactly ZERO freethrows until late in the 4th quarter.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

we lost again, pretty good game though... u noe what pisses me off? if we dont lose a game because of freethrows, then it's turnovers, if we dont lose a game because of turnovers, its freethrows..! god, we gotta get this thing down, activate qyntel woods... see what he could do


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well we lose thanks to Frye. My favorite player on the team lost the game for us tonight. He didnt have it and just kept on shooting brick after brick after brick after brick and wouldnt stop! Not to mention the 12 travels he had.(I think he was like 4-19 or 4-20 with a hand full of travels)
> 
> Also....refs give us a few calls once in a while. I know we have no respect around the league but that was ridiculous.
> 
> Well another one for the L column. Time to tank and hope for first pick next year (lol)


its always a ridiculous reason of refs calling bad calls,, the suns had some too!! The only bad call i saw was on nate and steve were it went out of bounds... and some more, but the suns shared there bad calls too... like when they got fouled ZERo times exactly ima knick 4 lyfe, but geez, make another excuse up!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Did i ever say thats why they lost....no.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Darn it I fell asleep during the 4th quarter..by the looks of things I'm glad I did.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Haven't watched Marbury for a while (Knicks isn't on national tv alot). 

Mmmmm, he got benched late in the 4th quarter. Do Knicks fans know why Marbury got benched? He was tired or he did something that really pissed Brown off?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

He's been pissing LB off quite a bit in the 4th quarter this year. This team is just in major flux right now.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think Lb might be close to his starting lineup though. (starbury, nate,frye,curry, ariza) :banana:


----------

